# XC coverage/thread



## Supertrooper (25 July 2012)

I'm going to be at work when XC is on so I was wondering if anyone will do a thread so peeps that can't watch can keep up with what's going on. Pls


----------



## tiggs (25 July 2012)

Horse and Hound are running a live text commentary, more details here.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/5125/313443.html


----------

